# cut quick- should i disinfect



## naughty_hedgie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi guys, i really worried i tried cutting Zorros nails again last night and managed to cut 2 really long ones. I went for a 3rd one and somehow cut the whole nail off and blood was pouring everwhere! I put flour on foot and cuddled him til it stopped. I left him to go to sleep and in morning when i looked at cage there was blood everwhere in his wheel and all over cage floor. I looked at foot this morning and it seems to have stopped bleeding but should i take wheel away for few days so it doesn't start bleeding again? Can i use germoline or savlon or something so his foor doesn't get infected? I in uk so can someone please recommended uk product or should i just leave it alone? Should i try washing his foot as loads of dry blood on him? Vets closedat weekends! Thanks.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

You can take the wheel out of the cage for a couple of days because you certainly don't want it to get infected with poo! I have cut the quick on my hogs before, I think almost everyone has :? Anyway, you could try gently washing it....You can also get an antibiotic ointment, and if you wash it just dab a bit of that on. I don't think it matters what brand you use as long as you don't use the extra strength variety.
Good luck!
Susan H.


----------



## eskye (Oct 5, 2012)

If you have corn starch, put that on the bleeding nail. You ought to pick up some extra corn starch or a bottle of something called styptic powder, which should be found easily at any pet store or department store. Those two things will stop the bleeding on a nail. It's a very common occurrence, and it works for any type of animal whose nails must be clipped.

Just dip the toe in a bit of powder or put her in a bowl of it if you can't easily get her to stay still. It helps the bleeding to stop up and coagulate.


----------

